# Gladwin unit



## jeffz (Sep 13, 2009)

Me and my Dad have tags for gladwin unit. Has any one had any luck in this unit? We are thinking of doing our own baits or may get a guide. Not sure yet. Need your opinion!!
Thanks


----------



## jimmyo17 (Jun 7, 2011)

cant give any advice but i always wondered about this unit with it being so close


----------



## buck11pt24 (Mar 11, 2007)

You may want to call the DNR office in the area, or visit them and ask where their biologist would recommend hunting. We did this in Newberry last yr, and they were very helpful. They may also have contacts for individuals that have nuisance bears that they want to get rid of. Just a thought anyway. I have no experience in that area either.


----------



## Big-n-nasty (Apr 22, 2011)

I booked my hunt with thunder river outfitters. He did tell me he does that area a little bit, but does not get alot of calls for that unit. I am sure he would be glad to help you out. 
They are also members to this site which is a good thing!

thunderriveroutfitters.com

To be honest, dont try and bait yourself, spend the money and go with a good guide. Baiting once or twice a week just doesnt cut it. I have tried this in the past and the out come wasnt what i thought it would be. We spent more money on bait, time and gas then i thought. I think gas alone would be more now-a-days.

good luck


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

I always see guys training their hounds out there. Last year there was a lot of hunting activity and there was one or two groups running their dogs during the season. The area I hunt (deer, I don't hunt bear yet) is NE of 61 and Three River Road. Ran into a bear last summer while I was scouting for beaver ponds along the Molasses river. I think your best bet would be to get a guide with dogs.


----------



## jeffz (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks guys!!! I called the bear biologist he gave me a couple of leads for private land and some spots on state land. I forgot to mention that my Dad is retired and he will be doing the baiting and he also has a cabin not that far away from where we will be hunting. I hope all goes well for us and i'll keep everybody posted on how we do. Thanks again!!


----------



## buck11pt24 (Mar 11, 2007)

Glad my advise was helpful. Good luck and make sure to fill us in on how it goes. 

Chris


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

start scouting around the fire lanes and nw of that area..there is a good cedar swamp that holds bear in that area..299 tags were given out last year for gladwin,200 bear were shot..most was with dogs..there is also an area of curtis rd. apox 4 miles east of m-18 that has a few bears..seen a few times last year scouting for a bow hunting area..count drives..from m-18 on curtis rd..driveways 4-8 had the most sign..be careful..there is atleast one female with cubs in the area..this is all state land on the right side of the road,so you shouldnt have to many issues..few other areas are along and north of m-61 from three rivers rd east..alot of ceder swamps..high grass swamps..duck ponds..ect..good luck..


----------



## jeffz (Sep 13, 2009)

Just bought 1ton of sweet granola and a 55 gallon drum of cherry pie filling still need to get the molasses.


----------



## welldriller_old (Jan 23, 2005)

Man that's a lot of bait for six baits at 2 gallon a day on state land. That's a lot for barrels on private for two guys for a month and a half.


----------



## jeffz (Sep 13, 2009)

I was tolded by the DNR that we could use unlimted amount of bait on state and private land as long as the deer can't get to it.



welldriller said:


> Man that's a lot of bait for six baits at 2 gallon a day on state land. That's a lot for barrels on private for two guys for a month and a half.


----------



## welldriller_old (Jan 23, 2005)

Sorry my mistake hope you and your dad get something.


----------



## jeffz (Sep 13, 2009)

Not a problem ... I thought the samething.. when the guy said it as 1 ton.




welldriller said:


> Sorry my mistake hope you and your dad get something.


----------



## jeffz (Sep 13, 2009)

Let the count down begin!!!! Can't wait for Tuesday to get here. We found some really good areas last weekend with lots of bear tracks  . Hope to post some cam pics next week.


----------



## jeffz (Sep 13, 2009)

We set up 8 baits last Tuesday and got lost one time:lol: We are bait checking tomorrow morning and setting up some cams. Will keep ya posted. Have a great weekend.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Jeff while running the bird dogs been seeing a few bears Ebbe was barking at one monday night that went up a tree good luck
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jeffz (Sep 13, 2009)

We checked our baits last Friday morning and we went 4 for 8 we were pretty pumped The logs were all over the place!!!! Saturday morning check was 5 for 8. Hope they stay around? We are planning on baiting every two to three days and as the season gets closer every day. We did end up closing one down so we have 7 now. Was hoping to have pics but the trail cameras I bought didn't work.:rant:


----------



## pikemaster789 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hunt the 3 rivers 61 corridor myself very often for birds/deer, have never actually came across tracks or a bear. I do hear the North part of the county is better. I have come across one bait site ever. I can also vouch for the M-18 area as that is where the most car spottings are


----------

